# Making shellac.



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

This post is for everybody but especially for Ralph, like you Ralph I always make my own polish with spirit and flakes, but, I have just ordered some Blonde Shellac Powder, I have not seen this before as I have always used flakes, it has not arrived yet and am curous as to how it will perform, if anyone has experience in this please let me know.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Why Blonde Derek? just want to try it out or have you a special project...interested in the outcome..........AL


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Al Robins said:


> Why Blonde Derek? just want to try it out or have you a special project...interested in the outcome..........AL


I have always used blonde shellac, as it is the palest one and can be used on very light woods without detriment to the shading.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

And here I thought it was because Gentlemen Prefer Blonde(s).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentlemen_Prefer_Blondes_(film)


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Point taken Derek...............AL


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

We probably do Jim, but are all woodworkers gentlemen?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I haven't tried powdered shellac, Derek, but I'd expect it to function like _very_ small flakes - perhaps with improved dissolve time.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*shellac*



Ralph Barker said:


> I haven't tried powdered shellac, Derek, but I'd expect it to function like _very_ small flakes - perhaps with improved dissolve time.


Ralph,
it arrived at about midday today, now is just after 5 p, m, I mixed it as soon as it was here, mixed very easily, just tried it on some timber half an hour ago and it seems fine, that's very fast dissolving in comparison to flakes and seems to be the same.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Derek?? I have to say that with that word,, I will be getting cramps just trying to understand what is going on??


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

derek willis said:


> Ralph,
> it arrived at about midday today, now is just after 5 p, m, I mixed it as soon as it was here, mixed very easily, just tried it on some timber half an hour ago and it seems fine, that's very fast dissolving in comparison to fakes and seems to be the same.


Excellent. I've actually thought about smashing/grinding the flakes with a mortar and pestle to improve dissolve time.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> that's very fast dissolving in comparison to *fakes*


Yes, always use the real thing


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

derek willis said:


> We probably do Jim, but are all woodworkers gentlemen?


Certainly not all, Derek.. but you sure seem to fit the bill!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> Derek?? I have to say that with that word,, I will be getting cramps just trying to understand what is going on??


Howard, 
just don't try to understand, just get the cramps and then you will be able to join more timber more efficiently.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Derek, if you put your shelac flakes in a spice grinder or blender you can easily powder them so they will disolve quickly like the commercially available powder.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Mike said:


> Derek, if you put your shelac flakes in a spice grinder or blender you can easily powder them so they will disolve quickly like the commercially available powder.


Just don't tell your wife you used her blender to do this. They never understand these things.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here we go again trying to reinvent the wheel ,powder as been around for a very long time.

=======


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Here we go again trying to reinvent the wheel ,powder as been around for a very long time.
> 
> =======


I guess that may be so, but, it's the first time I've come across it and how very pleased I am to have done so, it's not widely advertised around here.


----------

